# Can a dog drown in snow?



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow!!! That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

Where do you live! Im in Northern Alberta and there is GRASS everywhere....my wife wanted snow so badly for Christmas, but alas...nadda.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the picture! 
We finally got some snow here, not as much as you have there.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL looks like Finn is basking in a snowy "hot"tub!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a cute picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photo...but you can keep the snow!!!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucky pup to have snow... All we got is melting right now ;(


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG! That is a picture to frame, a Bodyless Golden, or a Golden Head on a platter. I have never seen that much snow in my life! Was he a frozen popsicle when he decided enough was enough??


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That photo makes me cold just looking at it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it!!! lol! Too funny!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks happy!!! You are gorgeous Finn!!!!
How are Finn's eyes?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fun! Did you get that overnight? Tailer would be in heaven with all of that snow! 

Growing up, we had a doxie who looked like that often, but a Golden...Wow!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you jump in to rescue him?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

We got about 16 inches a few days before Christmas, and Finn is actually lying down in it. It does look like he's standing in several feet of snow, which is why I love the photo. Deb, his eyes are holding steady, but we'll see in March at his next opthalmologist appointment. He makes more cysts each time, but the steroid drops are keeping the nasties at bay for now. GoldenSail, he never wants rescuing in snow; the deeper, the better according to the crack head!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!!! That is a lot of snow... We might have like 3 inches in a drift... I love that pic.. That is awesome!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the picture, did he do Snow Angels or was it to deep?


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG that is so funny it just made my day and let me tell you its been a horrible one... thank you for making me laugh!


----------

